# [Mini-Howto] Tasker für Android



## Jimini (11. November 2011)

*[Mini-Howto] Tasker für Android*

Hallo Community,
ich bin gestern auf eine Android-App gestoßen, von der ich denke, dass sie es wert ist, etwas ausführlicher vorgestellt zu werden: Tasker.

*Was macht Tasker?*
Tasker kann bestimmte Situationen und Events mit Aktionen verknüpfen. Ein paar Beispiele:
- wenn man das Handy aufs Display hinlegt, wird es lautlos geschaltet
- mit einer Gestensteuerung eine App starten, einen Anruf tätigen oder eine SMS verschicken
- Anrufer oder SMS blocken
- man bekommt eine bestimmte Zeichenfolge per SMS geschickt und das Handy antwortet mit der aktuellen GPS-Position
- an einem bestimmten Ort automatisch eine SMS abschicken ("Ich bin gleich zuhause")
- beim Einstecken des Headsets den Mediaplayer starten und Klingeltöne deaktivieren
und und und. Wichtig ist hierbei, dass Tasker kein vorgefertigtes Repertoire mitbringt, sondern Hunderte möglicher Auslöser anbietet, auf die wiederum mit unzähligen Aktionen reagiert werden kann. Ferner kann man mit einer ganzen Reihe von globalen Variablen arbeiten, sogar if-, for- und goto-Funktionen sind möglich.

*Was kostet Tasker?*
Tasker ist für 4,49 € im Google Market erhältlich. Die App kommt erfreulicherweise ohne Root-Rechte aus.
Es existieren zwar noch andere Apps, die ähnliche Funktionen anbieten (und teilweise fast genauso viel wie Tasker kosten), aber keine bringt einen vergleichbaren Funktionsumfang mit. 

*Und wie funktioniert das jetzt?*
Tasker ist leider nicht perfekt übersetzt worden, weswegen ich auf die englischen Begriffe zurückgreifen werde.
Zunächst erstellt man ein Profil, welchem man einen beliebigen Namen geben kann. Ein Profil ist ein Bündel aus Auslösern (Kontexten) und Aktionen. Ist ein solches Profil angelegt, lässt man Tasker im Hintergrund laufen, damit es den Zustand des Handys überwacht und gegebenenfalls eine Aktion startet.
Zur Verdeutlichung aber am besten ein paar Beispiele:

1) Handy lautlos schalten, wenn es auf dem Display liegt
1. Mit einem Klick aufs Plus-Zeichen ein neues Profil anlegen und, falls gewünscht, benennen.
2. Als Context "State" -> "Sensor" -> "Orientation" -> "Face Down" auswählen und bestätigen.
3. Mit einem Klick auf "New Task" einen neuen Task anlegen und gebenenfalls benennen.
4. Auf das Plus klicken, "Audio" und "Silent Mode" und schließlich noch "On" wählen.
5. Zu guter Letzt noch alles bestätigen - fertig!

2) Die aktuelle GPS-Position des Handys per SMS anfordern
1. Ein neues Profil anlegen.
2. Als Context "Event" -> "Phone" -> "Received Text" auswählen.
3. Ich habe als Type "SMS" gewählt und bei "Content" eine bestimmte Zeichenfolge eingegeben. So kann ich mir von jedem Handy ein "Passwort" schicken, welches die gewünschte Aktion startet.
4. Als Context "Misc" -> "GPS" -> "On" wählen. So wird zunächst einmal GPS eingeschaltet.
5. Danach einen weiteren Context einrichten: "Misc" -> "Get Location".
6. Schließlich einen dritten und letzten Context einrichten, in dem mittels "Phone" -> "Send SMS" eine SMS eine beliebige Nummer geschickt wird (man kann aber auch, indem man "%SMSRF" als Empfänger eingibt, dem Absender antworten). Als zu sendenden Text "%LOC" eingeben, damit wird die letzte GPS-Position eingefügt.
7. Alles bestätigen - fertig!

Das sind jetzt nur zwei knappe Beispiele für den Funktionsumfang und die Möglichkeiten von Tasker gewesen. Es wird aber recht schnell deutlich, wie flexibel die App ist und wie selbständig das Handy dank ihr arbeiten kann.
Ich hoffe, ich konnte einen kleinen Einblick in Tasker vermitteln und vielleicht dem einen oder anderen die App schmackhaft machen. Zuletzt noch ein paar Links, die beim Einrichten von Profilen sehr hilfreich sein können:
Profiles - Tasker Wiki
Tasker: Action A-Z
Tasker: Variables

MfG Jimini


----------



## ile (12. November 2011)

Interesting, thanks.


----------



## McClaine (14. November 2011)

*AW: [Mini-Howto] Tasker für Android*

werd ich mir au mal angucken, merci


----------



## Jimini (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Mini-Howto] Tasker für Android*

Ich habe zwei schöne Youtube-Videos gefunden, die Taskers Möglichkeiten demonstrieren:
How to Roll Your Own "Find My iPhone" for Android - YouTube
Silence Your Android Phone When Your Turn It Over - YouTube

Ich verfeinere gerade mein Diebstahl-Profile - momentan wird beim Empfang eines "Passworts" per SMS eine entsprechende Meldung auf dem Display angezeigt und es geht für 10 Sekunden der Stroboblitz sowie die Vibration los, dann ist 10 Sekunden Pause und dann rumpelt es weiter. Zusätzlich wird der Sprachgrekorder aktiviert. Ich bastele noch an einer Möglichkeit, von der Frontkamera ein Foto machen zu lassen und es mir zusätzlich zu den GPS-Koordinaten per MMS oder Mail zu schicken.

MfG Jimini


----------

